# Diffuser panel and white/silver reflector panel.



## lukaszb33PL (May 19, 2012)

Hi, I need some kind of diffuser panel and white or silver reflector panels on the outdoor sessions. For example: 
http://www.apart.pl/gallery/galleries/%20Australia_backstage/Apart%20Australia%20020.jpg
http://www.apart.pl/gallery/galleries/%20Australia_backstage/Apart%20Australia%20023.jpg

It costs a lot of money more than 1k$ (in Poland). So it's too expensive for me. But I want to build something like this. And here is my questions: have you ever made something like this? Could you recommend me some kind of materials? I thought about diffuser: PVC pipes and (I dont know how it is in english) http://www.agro-market.pl/files/biala1.jpg, it's a material that you put on plants in winter  I think that dimensions should be: diffuser 2,5m x 1,5m and white/silver reflector 2m x1,5m.

Or maybe it's a waste of time and I should buy:
http://www.quantuum.pl/detal.php?id=942&lang=gb&curr=PLN 
http://www.quantuum.pl/detal.php?id=1804&lang=gb&curr=PLN

But those are smaller than panels...

Thanks for help


----------



## briansquibb (May 20, 2012)

Reflector pannels - kitchen foil glued to card. Foil sometimes available as gift wrapping paper - I have blue, red and gold in 1m wide rolls

Diffuser - garden fleece works well when tacked to a wooden frame. The stuff shown is too fragile - go for a minimum of 30g


----------



## wickidwombat (May 21, 2012)

i've got these, they work pretty well and fold up nice and small

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Selens-59-79-5in1-Light-Mulit-Collapsible-Photo-Studio-Reflector-150-200cm-/200753048733?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item2ebdd06c9d


----------



## briansquibb (May 21, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i've got these, they work pretty well and fold up nice and small
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Selens-59-79-5in1-Light-Mulit-Collapsible-Photo-Studio-Reflector-150-200cm-/200753048733?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item2ebdd06c9d



30AUD + 50AUD for P&P ?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 21, 2012)

yeah i think i bought from a different seller i think i paid around $30 including postage
couldnt find the seller i bought mine off
still a shedload cheaper than $1k!


----------



## briansquibb (May 21, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> yeah i think i bought from a different seller i think i paid around $30 including postage
> couldnt find the seller i bought mine off
> still a shedload cheaper than $1k!



I make mine from foil from the supermarket. Cost out a 20m roll of 1m wide foil


----------



## wickidwombat (May 21, 2012)

i find the translucent diffuser the most usefull especially if you are shooting in hard mid day light bright blue skys etc it can change that very contrasty hard ligth into a nice warm glow i dont use the silver or gold much at all


----------



## briansquibb (May 21, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i find the translucent diffuser the most usefull especially if you are shooting in hard mid day light bright blue skys etc it can change that very contrasty hard ligth into a nice warm glow i dont use the silver or gold much at all



I use that gardem screening stuff - my father uses it in a big way so I get it for nothing


----------



## lukaszb33PL (May 21, 2012)

ok, but what about white panle? Have you got any ideas? I think silver is sometimes too strong... So i will make two, silver and white and i will change if needed.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2012)

the one i recomended has a white panel

it has the central core which is a diffuser then the outer sheeth is double sided blakc and silver in one way round and gold and white the other, i use the white reflector or the diffuser, rarely the silver or gold. the black can be handy as a background or to provide a light screen


----------



## briansquibb (May 22, 2012)

lukaszb33PL said:


> ok, but what about white panle? Have you got any ideas? I think silver is sometimes too strong... So i will make two, silver and white and i will change if needed.



Mountboard works


----------

